# isdelete problems on startup



## Thrall (Dec 16, 2007)

In the last few days i've been getting a windows startup message (where there's that window's blue screen) that says "isdelete program not found-skipping autocheck". It dosen't appear to interfere with anything except stalls boot-up or 5 seconds or so. I'm pretty sure my windows xp home is up to date (or maybe 1 week off) and the last program i've installed in rivatuner 2.06. I'm thinking the problem might have to do with diskeeper trying to run something at startup, because i don't think it's a window problems because i don't see any real records fo this problem happing there or at dejanews. I have a pentium dual core 1.6ghz oc'ed to 1.92, ocz 667 ram oc'ed to 800 mhz, a 8600gt card oc'ed to 675/1450/875, and an asus p5nsli mobo. Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 16, 2007)

Just run the Diskeeper Bootime Defrag.  It should remove the registry string causing the error.

It could also be the Mailware program stera.exe.

SpySweeper beta also causes registry problems with Diskeeper.


----------

